# FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL Ending Tonight!*

Gorgeous 2002 VW New Beetle Turbo S For Sale! 
Only 71,000 Miles!
Features:
*TURBO S MODEL - TOP OF THE LINE*
*6 SPEED MANUAL TRANSMISSION*
*HEATED TWO TONE LEATHER SEATS*
*180 HP 1.8T ENGINE - STOCK HIGH PRESSURE TURBO*
*17 INCH ALLOY WHEELS*
*NEW MICHELIN TIRES*
*POWER EVERYTHING*
*ANTI-LOCK BRAKES - 4 WHEEL DISCS*
*CD CHANGER - MONSOON SOUND SYSTEM*
*FULLY LOADED - ALL THE TOYS*
*EXCELLENT CONDITION*
*BEAUTIFUL BLACK COLOR*
*RUNS AND DRIVES LIKE NEW*
*CLEAN CARFAX REPORT*
*ONE OWNER - NEVER BEEN IN AN ACCIDENT*
Lots of Fun to Drive! All VW Emblems Have Been Tastefully Swapped for Audi Emblems. All Books and Records! Cleanest Turbo S Around. 
Kelley Blue Book Value: $10,920.
*This 2002 VW Beetle Turbo S is On Sale on eBay Motors with No Reserve!
Highest Bidder Wins!
The Auction Ends Tonight, Wednesday at 9:30 p.m. and the Item # is 180314904595.*
*Click Link to See Auction with 60 Pics: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem= *
*The Current Bid is Only $4,050!*
PM Me or Call Mike at (954)701-3299 for More Info!











More Pics Available!











_Modified by jblanco at 4:34 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## NB_Turbo1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

damn that is a clean S haha wish they would take a trade


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (NB_Turbo1)*

whats up with the audi emblems


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_whats up with the audi emblems









x2








"Hollywood"


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

This is the Audi Edition...1 of 50 made








J/K I didn't put the Audi Emblems on it, I bought it that way. Can easily be swapped for VW emblems. The car has been babied and is super clean!
I wonder what kind of car the guy bought after he sold this one...










_Modified by jblanco at 8:01 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

weird. he had both the hatch and hood shaved/resprayed for the audi look.
good luck with the sale! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_whats up with the audi emblems









x3 BUT....easy enough to change. That's a nice clean looking car though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

Up for sale soon, an Audi S4 with Lamborghini badges


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

Don't we have mods on here? FS threads should be in the proper section, not in the general NB discussion forum.
Props on having one of the few elusive Audi Turbo S's though. It blows my mind that someone would go to all the effort of shaving the hood and hatch and then ruin it with gay audi emblems. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (SomeMacGuy)*

It must be a TURBO S thing. I've seen RUF badging somewhere








and now a audi...oh man
whats next?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (FastAndFurious)*

I was waitin' for that to come up















Leave it to you Bash........








I've see S4 Badging done, Porsche Turbo badging done, and yes...........even *RUF* badging.








It seems however, when it's done as part of a Theme, it works. The Audi badging just seems a bit odd.








Lastly in my own defense, when you see the *RUF BUG* completed this Spring, I think you'll agree it all ties in, and makes perfect sense...............even for you Bash.








"Hollywood"


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (HollywoodsBug)*

i dont doubt that it makes sense but its a bit odd ... i like your car dont get me wrong, you reallly stepped it up a with the RUF stuff , because we all know its expensive

on the other hand this audi emblem on vw makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

I'm glad I ignited such a heated controversy.








I bought this Beetle with the intention to sell it. It's a Beautiful Car if you can get over the Audi Badges. Other than that, it's pretty much stock and in Excellent Condition!
It's currently For Sale on eBay with NO RESERVE! Highest Bidder Wins!
The Current Bid is Only $3,300!
Kelley Blue Book on the car is $10,920!
The auction ends tomorrow night, Christmas Eve, at 9:30 p.m.
Here is a link to the eBay listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...04595
It will make a Great Christmas Gift!








As crazy as the guy was for putting Audi emblems on a Turbo S Beetle, he was just as nuts about keeping the car clean and well maintained!
Let me know if you have any other questions about the car.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

I don't know that I'd call it "Heated Controversy"








and
Shouldn't this be in the Classified FS Posts?








"Hollywood"










_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:53 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

It is posted in classifieds, but nobody really checks. More action here I think.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jblanco* »_It is posted in classifieds, but nobody really checks. More action here I think.

I would normally agree that this really ought to be in the classified. BUT, it has provided some interesting discussion (OK...maybe not controversy.







) I know I'm watching the auction just to see what happens. Wish I could buy it myself!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (KeithVH)*

somebody should buy it and sue you for copy rights of the emblem for gigs and laughs


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL (jblanco)*

Same company, I really hope nobody really thinks this is an Audi. Just in case, I mentioned it in the eBay listing. The badge change was done professionally though, its not like the guy popped off the emblems with a flat head and glued Audi on it. He even put Audi tire valve caps.








Great Car at an Incredible Price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1308


----------



## jblanco (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL Ending Tonight! (jblanco)*

*This Gorgeous Turbo S is on eBay and the auction ends tonight at 9:30 p.m. Eastern!
We have 100% Positive Feedback!
The current bid is only $4,050!
Kelley Blue Book Value: $10,920!
Click Here to View Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=
Don't Miss Out on a Great Deal for a Beautiful Car!
PM me if you have questions.
Merry Christmas!







*


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: FS: Cleanest 2002 Beetle Turbo S 71K One Owner eBay No Reserve FL Ending Tonight! (jblanco)*

Please moved to New Beetle Car Classifieds Forum


----------

